

Xkcd: on the windows file copy dialog - dzlobin
http://xkcd.com/612/

======
zaphodjr
This one's pretty old, but it is one of my favorites...

------
dsteinweg
Anyone ever tried TeraCopy? I think it's leagues ahead of the regular Windows
file copy (it has pause and resume and error recovery).

